# Another BBA solution



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Well if the BBA was gone in 4 hours I don't think the stability of the tank had much to do with it. Not doubting you, but those RCS must have been starving.


----------



## Shelfonthewallgang (Apr 10, 2021)

I think they honestly just preffered the BBA. I feed aqueon shrimp tabs several times a day, they are basically always feasting. This is the first time I've kept a shrimp only tank so I've had quite a few surprises but the 3 females just keep producing so I'd assume there is plenty of nutrition. 

My point in posting was really the speed they completed the task and how thorough they were. I've thrown SAE into the fight and really only barely noticed improvement. I've kept a good group of Amano before and really the same results. 

I guess I'd be curious if anyone with decently sized populations of RCS struggles with the beard?


----------



## phongg (Sep 27, 2018)

YMMV

My low tech tank is actually the one with the BBA problems


----------



## ese8413 (Mar 9, 2018)

It pops up every now and again in established and newer tanks, all low tech shrimp only tanks. Been fortunate enough that I generally don't have to struggle with it (knock on wood). Generally shows up on the exit tubes on the filters, sponge and UGF. I have spares so I just swap em, clean the BBA and stash till I need to swap again. I cant recall ever seeing it in any of my Neocaridina tanks, usually 100+ inhabitants. But its popped up worse in my 2 larger colonies of Caridina, 100+ inhabitants, mixes/culls and Crystal Reds.


----------

